# The Slippery Slope of Practicality



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Well morning is here and I'm not divorced... (The machine actually makes the grinder look less huge and looming!)

Patience, when upgrading on a budget is a virtue. As is having a really friendly, generous community to be part of. Special thanks to @Jon for sorting out getting this to me.

I have to say it doesn't have the theatre of the Classic, where every cup of coffee required a little ritual of heating, waiting, watching lights and performing magic to produce what would either be glorious, or terrible, depending on if the coffee dance had been accurately performed and on the whim of the coffee goddess.

Set up last night and pulled my first shot this morning. I put coffee in, coffee (as good as my best classic shots) came out.

The steam arm did try to kill me, which was the only excitement.... (And I've used commercial machines so even that wasn't overly exciting!!) It's going to need the most adjustment in my technique...

It is a bit like cars. I used to have a (fluorescent yellow!!) Seat Arosa, small engine, but tiny car, went like... Well... And handled like a tiny racing car. It was fast, fun, and very very magical, if a bit uncomfortable on long or bumpy journeys. I loved it. But now I have a berlingo, which is big, intensely practical, and comfortable, it's not going to win any style or fun awards, but it's useful... Reliable and really easy to drive.

That's probably the difference between the two...

Do I miss the classic? Yes

Am I glad I switched? Completely. It means I can focus on the beans, not faffing on technique and hunting for a decent shot.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

That's not too big, some machines will overhang your worktop.. (not many, but a few) and at least the worktop doesn't need reinforcing lol

You need a bigger grinder now to make the Oscar look smaller


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Missy said:


> Special thanks to @Jon for sorting out getting this to me.


Glad you're happy with it!

In the meantime the replacement is in pieces under my work desk following its run-in with the courier.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I've got another grinder hopefully coming back... So one on either side should dwarf it...


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Jon said:


> Glad you're happy with it!
> 
> In the meantime the replacement is in pieces under my work desk following its run-in with the courier.


Yes i saw that... Oh dear. You should probably post pictures to illustrate the virtues of careful pick up rather than trusting to a courier! So glad we managed to sort out a handover, but sorry you've ended up machineless.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Missy said:


> Yes i saw that... Oh dear. You should probably post pictures to illustrate the virtues of careful pick up rather than trusting to a courier! So glad we managed to sort out a handover, but sorry you've ended up machineless.


Ha ha. Don't give it a second thought!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yay!!! patience get the cat's cream or some other nonsense . Enjoy the coffee . I was looking at my coffee corner this morning after have got rid of the espresso gear and i still seem to take up a significant amount of counter space . Unsure how .....

Have fun


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yay!!! patience get the cat's cream or some other nonsense . Enjoy the coffee . I was looking at my coffee corner this morning after have got rid of the espresso gear and i still seem to take up a significant amount of counter space . Unsure how .....
> 
> Have fun


Is that what you put in your coffee these days? Think you've watched too much Blackadder if so!


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Missy said:


> Well morning is here and I'm not divorced... (The machine actually makes the grinder look less huge and looming!)
> 
> Patience, when upgrading on a budget is a virtue. As is having a really friendly, generous community to be part of. Special thanks to @Jon for sorting out getting this to me.
> 
> ...


Took me back to good old single boiler antics!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I made 5 coffees yesterday, not one less than drinkable, this morning bleary eyed still made a good coffee. (I was hopeful I'd failed, but I'd just stuck my tongue in crema)

Granted I'm using an easy espresso bean. (CCs sweet bourbon)

I worry I won't work for a great shot anymore and will settle for "ok" and miss the fun.

I've got what I hope are more complicated beans on the way, including some decaf and a few bags from hasbean... I'm vaguely hoping I can chase greatness with repeatability.


----------



## gsisr (Dec 21, 2014)

Search for the musica steam tip for your machine. It will make your life a lot easier, trust me

Στάλθηκε από το Nexus 5X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

This is the one

mate at work agrees completely - far easier to use than Oscar stock


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks guys! Once I've got more cash flow I'll get one and report back. Seems to be the way ahead.


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

G



Missy said:


> I made 5 coffees yesterday, not one less than drinkable, this morning bleary eyed still made a good coffee. (I was hopeful I'd failed, but I'd just stuck my tongue in crema)
> 
> Granted I'm using an easy espresso bean. (CCs sweet bourbon)
> 
> ...


Don't over think things.......Enjoy the journey andthe coffee.

If it becomes a chore to make a cuppa you're not getting the fun out of your new arrival........

When it becomes un drinkable then fret and worry!!!!

Enjoy your set up!

Btw what are you going to do with stereo grinders????


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Brewer in training said:


> G
> 
> Don't over think things.......Enjoy the journey andthe coffee.
> 
> ...


Use one for brewed coffee! Or decaf. I'm starting to think I might jump on that bandwagon!

It's the lack of need to think that's got me thinking!! I did manage a sink shot this morning. It seems to cut out as soon as the refill tank light comes on but it was right at the start so (either in the interests of science or Yorkshire tightness) I just restarted the shot once it was filled.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Missy said:


> It seems to cut out as soon as the refill tank light comes on but it was right at the start so (either in the interests of science or Yorkshire tightness) I just restarted the shot once it was filled.


Congratulations on your upgrade Missy! Yes, it is very annoying that the 'water warning' comes as a self-evident fait accompli rather than a timely low water warning. My R58 also cuts out mid shot if it runs out, and flashes a green light just to say "that's that shot ruined". Refilling and restarting never works - gusher central. 

Shame they couldn't make it at least finish the shot, or flash before it runs dry. Still, first world problem eh?


----------

